# 10 Most Anticipated RPGs of 2013



## Venthrac

Not the order I would have put them in, but there's some cool stuff there. Sort of surprised that xxxxx won out.

(EDIT - Fixed b/c of Morrus' reply so I don't spoil anything)


----------



## Morrus

Venthrac said:


> Not the order I would have put them in,




That's democracy!



> but there's some cool stuff there. Sort of surprised that xxxxx won out.




Spoilers, dude!


----------



## Venthrac

When will be able to discuss the contents of the video?


----------



## Morrus

You can discuss it.  I was just being silly.


----------



## Venthrac

Oh. Sarcasm doesn't really come across in forums.

So Morrus, why do you think 13th Age is so anticipated?


----------



## Dragonblade

Cool list! About where I'd rank them, considering I backed both Numenera and 13th Age and have Edge of Empire on pre-order.


----------



## Ajar

Wow, I'm surprised to see 13th Age come in first! That's really cool, and it's an excellent game.


----------



## Venthrac

Give me the elevator pitch on 13th Age. I'm looking forward to D&D Next, I own every previous D&D edition and I'm enjoying Pathfinder. Why should I shell out for another D20 fantasy game? What makes it top this list?

Anyone jump in. This is genuine curiosity, not trolling.


----------



## waderockett

So...I'm the community relations guy for 13th Age. I'm on a flight home to Seattle, and it was all I could do not to yell at the top of my lungs when I saw the Erik Kain quote appear. Wow.

The whole team is just blown away, and very grateful. We can't wait to get the game into your hands. (Soon!)


----------



## Evenglare

I've been part of 13th age's forums for a long time. There is a reason this is my permanent game now. I love creating classes for it. Creating worlds and stories. I fell in love with the game as soon as I read it.


----------



## Dragonblade

Venthrac said:


> Give me the elevator pitch on 13th Age. I'm looking forward to D&D Next, I own every previous D&D edition and I'm enjoying Pathfinder. Why should I shell out for another D20 fantasy game? What makes it top this list?
> 
> Anyone jump in. This is genuine curiosity, not trolling.




There are probably better people suited to this than me, but in a nutshell its the alternate universe version of D&D Next. I mean the game is co-designed by Jonathan Tweet (who designed 3e with Monte Cook), and by Rob Heinsoo (who was a key 4e designer), both distinguished WotC alumni.

Its also the spiritual successor to the Rules Cyclopedia. Like that classic tome, its a PHB, DMG, MM and campaign setting in a single book. One thing its not, is simulationist or gritty in any way shape or form. So if the appeal of Pathfinder is the comprehensive rules detailing a simulated fantasy world, this game may not be your cup of tea. It really encourages a free form crazy old school AD&D style role-play and cool story over meticulous rules tracking.

PCs are assumed to be cinematic heroes. Some of the mechanics definitely take their DNA from 4e, but I know people who hate 4e who love this game, so YMMV. The game is far more rules light than 3e or 4e and plays fast and loose. No grid. DMs (and players) are encouraged to reskin, mod, and do what works for them and their game.

Of all the d20 clones out there, this is the only one that literally made me feel like a kid again discovering AD&D for the first time. That's really the highest praise I can give it.


----------



## Pelgrane

A blind gamer pointed out that he or she found this unhelpful. So, here is the list in text form, lowest to highest.
Torchbearer
Hillfolk
Fate
Firefly
Call of Cthulhu
Shadowrun
Edge of the Empire
Numenera
13th Age

Edit: Pleased and excited that two Pelgrane books are listed in this august company!


----------



## Wednesday Boy

Venthrac said:


> Give me the elevator pitch on 13th Age. I'm looking forward to D&D Next, I own every previous D&D edition and I'm enjoying Pathfinder. Why should I shell out for another D20 fantasy game? What makes it top this list?
> 
> Anyone jump in. This is genuine curiosity, not trolling.




I'd also like to hear the elevator pitch for Hillfolk.  That was the one that I hadn't heard of before.


----------



## Venthrac

Dragonblade said:


> There are probably better people suited to this than me, but in a nutshell its the alternate universe version of D&D Next. I mean the game is co-designed by Jonathan Tweet (who designed 3e with Monte Cook), and by Rob Heinsoo (who was a key 4e designer), both distinguished WotC alumni.
> 
> Its also the spiritual successor to the Rules Cyclopedia. Like that classic tome, its a PHB, DMG, MM and campaign setting in a single book. One thing its not, is simulationist or gritty in any way shape or form. So if the appeal of Pathfinder is the comprehensive rules detailing a simulated fantasy world, this game may not be your cup of tea. It really encourages a free form crazy old school AD&D style role-play and cool story over meticulous rules tracking.
> 
> PCs are assumed to be cinematic heroes. Some of the mechanics definitely take their DNA from 4e, but I know people who hate 4e who love this game, so YMMV. The game is far more rules light than 3e or 4e and plays fast and loose. No grid. DMs (and players) are encouraged to reskin, mod, and do what works for them and their game.
> 
> Of all the d20 clones out there, this is the only one that literally made me feel like a kid again discovering AD&D for the first time. That's really the highest praise I can give it.




Thanks, that's a good summary. You have me officially curious.


----------



## waderockett

Wednesday Boy said:


> I'd also like to hear the elevator pitch for Hillfolk.  That was the one that I hadn't heard of before.




Hillfolk, the first DramaSystem RPG from Robin D. Laws, gives players the experience of being in a dramatic series such as Deadwood, Carnivàle, Mad Men, and The Sopranos. The emphasis is on character relationships and emotions rather than tests of skill or combat. 

"Hillfolk" is the series that the game provides, a drama of Iron Age tribal conflict. But groups can create any kind of drama they're interested in. For example, a Jane Austen book club with no prior RPG experience could easily use it to play out Regency drama using the characters from her books.

The game uses cards to determine the outcome of "procedural" scenes where the characters' skills are tested, and those are rare. There's no math during play, and some simple arithmetic in the post-game bookkeeping phase. The goal is to create an RPG that satisfies experienced gamers and people who've never played an RPG.

The game's Kickstarter resulted in the Blood on the Snow companion volume, which contains a slew of "series pitches" from several designers, including:


Jason Morningstar’s Hollywoodland, in which you play the founding figures of American film.


Kenneth Hite’s Moscow Station, drama against a backdrop of realistic cold war espionage.


Emily Care Boss' Colony Wars, taking players to Jupiter and Mars as humanity expands through the solar system.


Wolfgang Baur's Teatime for Elephants, a genteel bit of mayhem in Colonial India during the Raj.

Mark Rein•Hagen's Endure!, in which contestants and crew of a reality show are trapped alone on their island when a freak hurricane devastates the mainland...and things take a turn for the strange.


----------



## Venthrac

Hillfolk doesn't sound like a role-playing game so much as it sounds like improvising a television show where the GM is the director and the players are the cast.

I'm not sure how I feel about that. I'd be intrigued to play it and see it in action. maybe someone will run demos at GenCon.


----------



## Brian Engard

Good list overall. All worth contenders and, even if it's not the order in which I'd have assembled them, I can see how someone would put them in this order and, like I said, they're all great. Two things:

1. Something I worked on is on the list! Yay!

2. Am I missing something? Are there only 9 games on this Top Ten list? Did I forget how to count again?


----------



## Brian Engard

*worthy

Dammit.


----------



## Venthrac

Brian Engard said:


> Good list overall. All worth contenders and, even if it's not the order in which I'd have assembled them, I can see how someone would put them in this order and, like I said, they're all great. Two things:
> 
> 1. Something I worked on is on the list! Yay!




What game did you work on, Brian?


----------



## waderockett

Venthrac said:


> Hillfolk doesn't sound like a role-playing game so much as it sounds like improvising a television show where the GM is the director and the players are the cast.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about that. I'd be intrigued to play it and see it in action. maybe someone will run demos at GenCon.




Nyerd posted actual play audio here. I believe Pelgrane will run demos at the booth.


----------



## Venthrac

Oh fantastic. I'll definitely check the booth out then.

Thanks, Wade!


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Pretty good list. Taking out the new editions of old games and/or licensed properties, I'm pretty much stoked about all of remaining. Ie, Torchbearer, Hill Folk, Fate Core, Numenara, and 13th Age. For me, in that order as well. I'm pretty on board with that order.

Please post the poll for the 2014 releases in this thread when it is released.


----------



## Morrus

chrisshorb said:


> Please post the poll for the 2014 releases in this thread when it is released.




It won't be until next year, but the poll will need its own thread.


----------



## waderockett

Venthrac said:


> Oh fantastic. I'll definitely check the booth out then.
> 
> Thanks, Wade!




We've recruited a GM to run at least one listed Hillfolk game in addition to the demos. It was submitted Monday for approval so keep an eye out. When it's live we'll also announce it on Pelgrane's social channels along with 18 more 13th Age sessions.


----------



## MortalPlague

Any chance of Hillfolk being at PAX Prime?


----------



## waderockett

MortalPlague said:


> Any chance of Hillfolk being at PAX Prime?




If we can find a volunteer GM willing and able to run it in Games on Demand, sure. We're still working out what the 13th Age/Pelgrane presence at PAX will consist of.


----------



## Ahnehnois

Venthrac said:


> Hillfolk doesn't sound like a role-playing game so much as it sounds like improvising a television show where the GM is the director and the players are the cast.



That's almost exactly how I explain what a roleplaying game is to someone who doesn't know. Not seeing the distinction here.

Also, Hillfolk sounds nothing like that (though it is interesting).


----------



## Cameronman

I really need to buy some more of these..


----------



## Bedrockgames

Looking forward to Numenera.


----------



## Hishen

13th age on first can believe it...well it deserve it and game worth every penny


----------



## USChessQueen

Thanks for the video - Cool Stuff!


----------

